# Ethernet trouble - Moved drive



## joplass (May 21, 2020)

I acquired a laptop, not new but new to me coming off lease.  I moved the SSD with 12.1-RELEASE on it from one computer to the laptop.  I figured out the mountroot> issue but it looks like the computer can't go online.  I put back the HDD with windows and it went online while wired to the router.  While the FreeBSD SSD was in there it complained about Broadcom not connected. 

Is there a way to install a driver using some king of live disk?  What image would you advise?  

I have moved FreeBSD installations from one box to another before without a hiccup. 

Thank you,


----------



## Phishfry (May 21, 2020)

I am not sure what the name is of your Broadcom wired ethernet.
Could be bge(4) I dunno.








						Chapter 13. Configuration and Tuning
					

This chapter explains much of the FreeBSD configuration process, including some of the parameters which can be set to tune a FreeBSD system.




					www.freebsd.org
				




One easy way to get it going is use this setting in /etc/rc.conf
ifconfig_DEFAULT="DHCP"
This is a catch-all for ethernet.
You also might want to comment out your existing ifconfig_xxx line.


----------



## joplass (May 21, 2020)

Thank you for putting me on the right path.  I had to change my interface to "em0".

Another hurdle, x does not start.  I have an Nvidia installation on that disk.  How can I work the issue?  I use slim an desktop.spectrwm in xsessions.

The system is looking for xorg.conf in /usr/local/share/X11/ instead of using nvidia-driver.conf in /usr/locat/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

Thanks in advanced.


----------

